# TT RS - What Are Our Indoor Car Cover Options?



## RS4Vin (Jan 16, 2007)

I ordered mine with the fixed rear wing (spoiler)...
Does anybody know if Audi will be coming out with any TT RS specific covers?
I know they offer a nice one for the R8.
Thanks!


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Part number
8J061205A

From the UK Audi website. Says it fits the TT-RS. With a limited quantity of TT-RS coming to US, it may be awhile for this product to be offered at the USA site. But, clearly you could buy this off of the UK site.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/owners-a...ssories-searcher/details.do?accessoryId=37938

Audi UK website offers it for a "fixed wing" TT-RS. Might be awhile before US has it on there site due to limited US production quantity.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

I have a TTS but with the RS wing and use a standard TT cover. It doesnt quite wrap around under the back due to the wing but since it is used indoors for dust I dont care. Got it for under $100 on sale and its genuine Audi.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> I have a TTS but with the RS wing and use a standard TT cover. It doesnt quite wrap around under the back due to the wing but since it is used indoors for dust I dont care. Got it for under $100 on sale and its genuine Audi.


2nd (sans wing) my total came to 80$ and change. Just go to your Dealer.

Part Number: ZAW-400-112


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

that UK cover for fixed wing is $611 in canada, they didnt have the p/n in the computer, but after more research the next day they can get it from europe for you, US probably a bit cheaper, 4 weeks delivery time, i am wondering is that cover lockable to the car? or are only outdoor covers?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

here it is, i got it online for half price from bks tuning, p/n 8J8 061 205 A


----------

